# Aftermarket chrome accents?



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

I've seen these on a UK parts site. Just wondering if anyone has them? Maybe some pics of yours? What are they like to install? How do they weather? Or any other thoughts?

:cheers: 

Keith


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

kmccann said:


> I've seen these on a UK parts site. Just wondering if anyone has them? Maybe some pics of yours? What are they like to install? How do they weather? Or any other thoughts?
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Keith


Do you have a web link?


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Do you have a web link?


http://www.shamsulauto.com/nissan.htm


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Chrome Accessories*

Yes, I have all of these chrome accessories on mine. I had them for approx. a year now and can confirm that they held-up quite good with the chrome shine not fading and the adhesive double-sided tape is of top quality.

You can have a look at my exy with these accessories on by visting my web page (link is in my signature)

Shamsul and maxdax http://www.maxdax.com are selling these for a good price.


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Yes, I have all of these chrome accessories on mine. I had them for approx. a year now and can confirm that they held-up quite good with the chrome shine not fading and the adhesive double-sided tape is of top quality.
> 
> You can have a look at my exy with these accessories on by visting my web page (link is in my signature)
> 
> Shamsul and maxdax http://www.maxdax.com are selling these for a good price.


Nice! Looks good!

Thanks for the input.


:cheers:


----------

